# Has anyone used 101woods.com (woodworkerssource.com) before?



## ChrisForthofer

I have seen them advertise in the back of several wood working magazines and have been to their site. Prices seem competitive and shipping is included in the prices (for most things). Just curious if any fellow LJ's have used them and what their opinion was of the goods they received. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Viktor

When I type 101woods.com I get redirected to woodworkerssource.com
If this is the same thing, then I believe woodworkerssource.com is the best on-line lumber store. I bought from them on-line and directly at one of their locations and was very happy with selection and service. When buying by mail I got lumber nicely packed and exactly what I asked for. There is a place for specific requests on their order form.


----------



## ChrisForthofer

Sorry, didnt notice that until after I posted originally it appears they are the same thing. Glad to hear you have had good experiences with them, perhaps I should re-title this to get a larger number of responses.


----------



## live4ever

I've ordered from them once and was happy with the purchase.


----------



## scrappy

Have never ordered from them but am in the local store wayyyyy too much for my budget. Great wood selection and service.

Scrappy


----------



## wseand

Great store and online service is great too.


----------



## Seer

I live 5 miles away and it is a daily stop on my way home looking in the scrap bin for nice cutoffs to make pen blanks and other things out of. Good people over there as well.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've used them a few times and really like the product and the service. Price is pretty good on most stuff too. But since I just moved to the other side of the continent, shipping has gotten much more expensive, plus I found a great little local supplier of rough lumber.


----------



## Wingernew3

I use them on a regular basis. The quality is there. The online prices are better than I can get anywhere within driving distance. Add in the free shipping on most of my orders and it's a no brainer! I have been buying a lot of exotics lately and I'm very satisfied with what I get.


----------

